# Which AQHA gelding has better conformation?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my god can I just have shotgun please!! haha Im partial to greys but I suck at confo soo just ignore me haha hes gorgoeous.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I personally think Shotgun would do better in halter, but I've been out of that circuit for a while. But from what I know he fits the type better. So I guess take it with a grain of salt lol.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really kind of torn on who to show. So maybe I should just take turns?? LOL. I guess this is a good problem to have. I feel pretty blessed to have two such good-looking horses (although I am biased).

Looking at my own photos, it looks like Shotgun has a long underline and maybe a wee-bit long back (when you look past his pot belly...:wink: )

I only showed Red in halter twice last year. Both times he placed. The one show I think he took 3rd place out of about 17 entries. The other show .... he took either 2nd or 3rd out of about 10 or 12 entries if my memory serves correctly.

I showed Shotgun twice as well, in the 2-and-under division. Both times there were only two entries (including myself). Thankfully we won both! :lol: But that's not saying much.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Oh my god can I just have shotgun please!! haha Im partial to greys but I suck at confo soo just ignore me haha hes gorgoeous.


He really darkens in the winter. Took this a month ago or so and he looks almost black!! He also grew again ..... he's going to be a small monster. He's already got substance to him and he's not even 3 years old. 

Even the first time I swung a leg over him, he didn't feel like a skinny little colt. He felt like a HORSE.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally would take turns between the two. both of them have good qualities that I really like. 

...or get your husband out there and make him show against you. ;-)

...or your mom. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahahaha. The image of my husband showing one of my horses just makes me laugh. He'd look so awkward. 

That's a good theory to have my mom show one of them, except she has her own coming-3-year old that I'm sure she'll want to show. Granted I'm biased, but Shotgun does look better than him. ;-)


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Conformation-wise, I actually think Red would be just a little more correct. 

He has lower hocks and a better slope to his shoulder than Shotgun. I like his hip, although it is obtuse, it's just very slightly so. Shotgun's back is also just a smidge longer. 

However they are both very nice and beautiful horses  It really would be a toss up if they aren't entered in the same class. 

Good luck!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Get a buddy out there and show them both! A few shows under their belts and you'll know which your local judges favor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

which of my horses is better; the really nice one, or the really, really nice one?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

They are both very cute ! Halter.. the grey. I would do showmanship with the sorrel.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> which of my horses is better; the really nice one, or the really, really nice one?



:clap:

Haha, point taken Tiny. :wink:

Now: Which one of my horses do you think is the really nice one ... and which one is the really, _really_ nice one?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm partial to Shotgun. I think he is correct looking (Based on what little I know Dx ) and his color is stunning.

That said... grab a buddy and show'um both! 8D
Heck, I'd help 'ya out if I lived closer! ...And if I could walk xD


----------

